# Yesterday



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was dark when we drove home through Poland yesterday and every cemetery we passed looked beautiful, not as many lights as in this video because they were village cemeteries.
Germany will have their day 26th November and the cemeteries will look just as beautiful.
Christmas eve some places in Germany also have the tradition of singing carols and lights on each grave, we have only seen it once, its very touching.
I don´t know what happens in other countries, but I certainly don´t know of it in the UK, we don´t have this death cult.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Put me out of my misery and tell me what the music is please.

I have forgotten (even though it's beautiful).

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nov 1st. Day of the dead here in France. Seems everyone buys pot plants to put on graves of family.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Put me out of my misery and tell me what the music is please.
> 
> I have forgotten (even though it's beautiful).
> 
> ...


Very well known piece Graham, but haven´t a clue what its called or who wrote it.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Rachmaninov. Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.

http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/instruments/piano/best-piano-concertos/

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it ? Not to my ears.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Beethoven moonlight sonata.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes correct you beat me to it. One of my all time favourite pieces.

I play a slightly less beautiful version on guitar. 






Lovely Video Milly


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Apologies. My mistake, trying to listen to music on iPad with tv blaring.

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your forgiven Davy, t'other one is also well known and lovely.

Barry's next rendition will be Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata in full if you please.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Morphology said:


> Beethoven moonlight sonata.


That's the badger - thanks :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, for those of you who don't know, there is an App. SHAZAM that you can use to identify any tune. All you need do is let your phone or pad listen to the music and it will identify it for you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How clever Drew. As I recently acquired a smartphone I´ll put it on there, if I can find it, the App that is not the phone.

I love all this type of music, but never know the titles so your tip is very helpfull, thank you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Your forgiven Davy, t'other one is also well known and lovely.
> 
> Barry's next rendition will be Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata in full if you please.


Pah! No chance! 

I can only play the first few bars. Its a nice A minor progression though so sounds lovely on acoustic guitar. I could probably do you a heavy metal version if you like.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Let's hear it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nope. Im too busy doing my own stuff now Milly. I might have a go at Christmas. I got my christmas pressy early this year (which I bought myself), just need to figure out how it works (new recording gear). Fame, fortune and Glasto awaits.


----------

